

Hunch: what we're trying to do - joao
http://www.caterina.net/archive/001172.html

======
ojbyrne
They already seem to have embraced interpreting correlation as causation. Now
they seem to want to add confirmation bias to their issues:

"We went through a couple of different questions just to see look at the UI
and get a feel for things. Then, I did the "pick a college" thread. I answered
all of the questions and the top result was the actual school that I attended
- Miami University, Oxford, Ohio. Unreal. Then my friend did it and the two
schools that she chose between showed up as #2 and #4 respectively, UC Davis,
and Texas. Amazing."

------
alextp
I wonder if this site is made specifically as a machine learning tool, but it
sure beats cyc as a source.

